# First baby, 23.



## becstar4

Hey everyone,

I'm new here,just found out i was pregnant over the weekend, Little excited and frightened as it was unplanned.

Any advice on what to expect or anything would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Becca, 4+4.

x


----------



## jenb

congrats! im just starting out 1st month trying to conceive after coming off the pill the people here are very nice and there is lots of information here if you wanna take a look around ive found tons of it very helpful good luck!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :) welcome to bnb


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello and Welcome! :wave:
I'm 23 also and expecting my first! Congrats hun!


----------



## LittlePants

:hi::hi::hi:

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## becstar4

Thanks for the welcomes ladies..

I'd love some words of wisdom over the coming months!I'm clueless on this, haha

x


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Lillipop

:wave: Hello,
Welcome to BnB :flower:
x


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome.

:wave:

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------

